# SmartBrief- CDC: Hepatitis C infection rates have leveled off



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The CDC found that U.S. -More-

*Bring Back Sandwiches*
Udi's Gluten Free Breads are sliced for your enjoyment. Toasted or straight from the bag, enjoy eating your favorite sandwiches, bagels and more.
*Click here to save $1.00 on Udi's Gluten Free Foods.*


View the full article


----------



## gwensans (Aug 12, 2013)

Health Reporter said:


> Thank you for sharing! I am newly gluten free and have had a hard time finding some good GF brands. I will definitely be trying out Udi's as I have heard great feeback about their products. My friend also recommended Bavarians flaxseed bread, gluten free and wheat free breads. It is such a relief to know I can happily enjoy sandwitches again.
> 
> The CDC found that U.S. -More-
> 
> ...


----------

